# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Serve de exemplo a todos

## Raul Ramalho

Olá a todos os membros deste foruno que me trás aqui é o seguinte comprei um peixe que não sei o nome na loja em Almada AVE-PEIXE disse ao rapaz da loja que ia fazer uma viagem de mais ou menos 2 horas ele disse não há problema algun o que é certo é que passado uma hora do peixe estar no aquario as luzes acendem e eu foi ver o peixe qual o meu espanto estava tapadinho de ponto branco escusado é dizer que não durou mais de 5 horas , telefonei prá loja foi a pior coisa que alguma vez havia ter feito pois foi muito mal atendido dizem eles que nada teem a ver com a morte do peixe .
Gostava de saber o que fazer para que tal não se repita ?
Atenção com aquela loja AVE PEIXE as pessoas que nela trabalhom não teem caracter algum . 
fica aqui este tópico para ser debatido aqui por pessoas que amo este mundo da aquariofilia que tão caro é e a juntar a isso há pessoas que brincom com o nosso dinheiro .
peço um comentario.
Obrigado

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Raul

É preciso muito cuidado a comprar peixes nessa loja, principalmente porque os donos e empregados percebem Zero de salgados. Não  sei se isso será por maldade ou apenas por total ignorancia,  o 2º caso é de certeza.
A melhor altura para os comprar é quando ainda nem entraram nos aquários da loja.

Por exemplo vi lá um coral praticamente morto e que me interessava para recuperar, de toda a peça apenas 10% ainda estava vivo e descolorado.
Perguntei quanto é que podiam fazer para eu tentar recuperar o coral, porque este (bem como a esmagadora maioria dos corais duros que lá estavam) rapidamente morrem.

O coral custava 45 euros, foi-me respondido que o minimo que me poderiam fazer era 40 euros e que o coral estava em bom estado... só por aqui podes vêr.

 A Loja é Avipeixe e não Ave peixe  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Para mim vivos nessa loja nem dados.

É um matadouro, lojas assim deviam ser proibidas de vender seja o que for de animais vivos.

Além de não preceberem nada de salgados, têm as baterias alimentadas com torneiras de latão, o mesmo será dizer que os animais ficam mais que contaminados com cobre. :EEK!:  

Nem sei como esse peixe apanhou pontos brancos, já devia estar tratado :yb624:

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Antes de mais lamento pela tua perda.
Posso dizer-te que já lá comprei peixes e corais, sendo que os meus 2 primeiros habitantes do aquário foram 2 ocelaris que comprei lá por 15 euros cada salvo erro e que quase 2 anos e meio depois ainda cá estão de boa saúde. Foi o Michel que mos vendeu.
Sempre que lá vou ou vou a lojas de Lisboa e arredores peço para deixarem mais ar pois ainda demoro algum tempo a regressar a casa e quase nunca tive problemas e os peixes sempre sobriveveram à aclimatização ( 1 h ).
Temos de analisar muito bem o peixe antes de o comprarmos, ver se ele come, se não está magro, se está activo e não num canto do aquário além dos possíveis sinais externos de doença, pontos brancos, barbatanas apodrecidas ou ratadas, respiração muito ofegante, etc.
A viagem que tu fizeste é mais demorada do que a minha é certo e tiveste azar, mas se insistires bastante pode ser que consigas reaver o dinheiro do peixe, sei de um caso de um vizinho meu que após insistir muito, mas mesmo muito conseguiu.

António

EDIT

PS: Já agora qual foi o peixe ?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Quando compraste o peixe sera que ja tinha pontos brancos ? Estava dia frio ? Quanto tempo levou o periodo de aclimatizacao ? Se o peixe nao tinha pontos brancos quando o compraste acho muito estranho que ficaria coberto em cinco horas !

----------


## Carlos Dias

Paes não deves ter visitado a loja ultimamente, é degradante, quando os aquários eram novos a coisa ainda passava, mas ultimamente tá mau.

Não tenho visto o Michel na loja ultimamente, mesmo assim ainda é o único que vai entendendo alguma coisa do assunto.

De qualquer maneira a loja não tem condições para receber seja o que for de salgados.

Nos dias de hoje em que tanto se fala de proteção da vida animal não se admite que se mandem os animais para matadouros .

----------


## Raul Ramalho

vou tentar saber o nome do peixe .
Obrigado por estarem comigo nesta causa justa eu acho que esta loja havia de fechar só assim esta pessaos que lá trabalho deixavom de fazer mal aos animais e ás pessoas que nela entrom . vou protestar até ao fim .
não acho justo o que me fizerom e da maneira que me tratarom . 
Vivo a mais de 100km desta loja mas garante vos que vou lá pessoalmente e vão ouvir das boas .
todos nos havia mos de o fazer quando fosse caso disso só assim ele não brincavom nem com as vidas dos seres nem com o nosso dinheiro . 
todos junto resolvemos grandes problemas .

NÃO COMPREI NADA NA LOJA AVEPEIXE ....

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Não tenho visto o Michel na loja ultimamente, mesmo assim ainda é o único que vai entendendo alguma coisa do assunto.


O Michel já não está na Avipeixe á uns 3 meses...
...agora faz parte da equipa REEFDISCUS!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Raul Ramalho

Eu Confiei Na Loja Nem Vi Se O Peixe Estava Ou Não Com Pontos Brancos Mas Tambem Era Dificil Ver Naqueles Aquarios Com Os Vidros Imundos Parvo Foi Eu Em La Gastar Dinheiro Com Aquelas Condições Em Que Estavom Os Peixes , Mas Eu Confio Demais Nas Pessoas E Depois Dou Me Mal
A Viagem Até Casa Foi Normal Como Todos Os Outro Que Tenho Comprado Em Lisboa Só Há Uma Difrença Esta Não Durou Nem 24 Horas , é Triste E Mais Triste é Como Eles Abordarom O Problema Dando Desculpas E Mais Desculpas Pra Se Livrarem De Responsablidades Mostra O Caracter Das Pessoas Que Nela Trabalho Posso Dizer Mesmo De Baixo Nivel.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Pronto tá explicado :Olá:

----------


## Raul Ramalho

Só Uma Questão Mais . 
O Que Se Deve Fazer Numa Situação Destas ?
Garanto Que Levei Quase 2 Horas A Chegar A Casa E Disse Na Loja Que Era Esse Tempo De Viagem Cheguei A Casa Pos O Saco Com O Peixe Dentro Do Aquario Como Fiz Com Todos Os Outros O Problema é Que Quando Se Acendeu As Luzes E Eu Vi O Peixe Ia Me Dando Uma Coisa Liguei Logo Pra Loja E Lá Começarom Logo Com Rodeios Mandarom Me Apagar As Luzes Que Tudo Ia Passar , Tinhom Razão Passou De Vez ( Morreu ) E Agora Perguno Eu . O Que Faço Eu Agora ?

----------


## Miguel Alonso

Boas

essa loja á bem pouco, era em minha opiniao das melhores em salgado.

mas as ultimas vezes que a visitei, fiquei desiludido com o que vi.
peixes de má qualidade a preço de ouro, aquarios completamente sujos enfim mete nojo.
o atendimento então nem vale apena comentar.

A ultima vez que lá comprei, foi um rostrathus que por ignorancia minha vi que tinha pintas brancas, o srºmichel disse para levar o peixe e que o  poderia pôr no aquario principal que o maximo que poderia acontecer era os outros peixes tambem apanharem pontos mas que depois passava.

acho que nem vale apena dizer o que se passsou depois, fiquei reduzido a uma donzela, que coitada aguentou tudo e foi a unica sobrevivente.

por isso meus caros, fica a vossa considerçao.

cumps

Miguel Alonso

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Quando vamos comprar um peixe temos de pedir para o dono alimentar o peixe e vêr se este come. Se a resposta for negativa, ficamos logo a saber com que tipo de pessoas estamos a lidar.

- Eu compro peixes no algarve e por vezes demoro horas a chegar a casa e nunca nenhum me morreu. De certeza que é por estarem muito saudaveis, por isso confio na loja.

----------


## Paulo Sousa

Olà
Antes de mais nada lamento pêla morte do peixe. :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  
Não penso que o problema venha do transporte.
Não te esqueças que o transporte até a loja desde o mar leva dias.
Eu as veses faço 3 horas de viajem para ir buscar peixes raros e nunca tive problémas.
Tenho peixes a 7 anos (desde que tenho aquarios)e não devo sêr o unico
Os parametros do teu aquario como estão?
Eu penso que quando se compra um peixe (ou outro animal) deve-se  olhar bem uns momentos para vêr:
Se o peixe come,se està esperto,se mexe bem,cores vivas,se não repete sem parar o mesmo gesto.
Boa sorte

----------


## Vasco Santos

Ora boas a todos!

Eu e o meu irmão temos um casal de palhaços _frenatus_ á quase quatro anos e foram comprados na Avi-peixe, á oito mesês atras ofereci á minha namorada dois _Ocellaris_ tambêm comprados na Avi-peixe, vêm comer á mão desde o primeiro dia que os pus na Aquario, tenho tambêm um _Chelmon Rostratus_ comprado lá que passado uns tempos começou a comer á mão e de tudo até flocos, tenho tambêm um _Gobiodon Okinawe_ com nove mesês e todos de perfeita saude e comprados na Avi-Peixe!

Todos estes peixes comeram antes de os trazer!!

Já agora Raul que peixe comprastes tu?

Cumps
Vasco Santos

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Não conheço essa loja. Contudo, considero que quem está à frente de um balcão de uma loja de animais, seres vivos, portanto, deveria ter mais respeito pelos próprios animais, acima de tudo, e pelos clientes. Este tipo de denúncias deveriam chegar às autoridades e a organização de protecção dos animais de forma a tomarem medidas para que no futuro houvesse mais respeito.
Pelo o que me é dado a conhecer, só me ocorre um comentário: INQUALIFICÁVEL.

Abraços.

José Passos Campainha

----------


## Raul Ramalho

> Não conheço essa loja. Contudo, considero que quem está à frente de um balcão de uma loja de animais, seres vivos, portanto, deveria ter mais respeito pelos próprios animais, acima de tudo, e pelos clientes. Este tipo de denúncias deveriam chegar às autoridades e a organização de protecção dos animais de forma a tomarem medidas para que no futuro houvesse mais respeito.
> Pelo o que me é dado a conhecer, só me ocorre um comentário: INQUALIFICÁVEL.
> 
> Abraços.
> 
> José Passos Campainha


Olá a todos os membros .
Concordo em pleno com o que José Passos disse ,pois lojas como esta não devion sequer abrir basta ver eu pos o topico ontem ao fim da tarde e vejom os louvores que esta loja tem tido são inumeras criticas e se nós nada fizer mos ela vai continuar a tratar os animais assim naquelas condições e todos os clientes que façom confiança na loja voltom a ser enganados isto revolta me muito .
Se não reparem nisto que vou contar.
ontem ao telefone disserom me para ligar hoje de manha pois estava lá o rapaz que me vendeu o peixe que era o empregado para ser ele a falar comigo , tudo bem eu liguei pra lá como conbinado que é certo é que ele voltou a não estar nem a cara dão eu não pedia muito um simples desculpa para mim bastava uma vez que tou a mais de 100 km da loja faço um esforço pra me deslocar e comprar um peixe e tive o azar de entrar nesta loja que tantas pessoas já enganou pelos vistos, isto revolta me. 

pena tenho eu de não saber como responsablizar esta loja pelo mau desenpenho. 

um Abraço 

e

Cuidado com esta loja em Almada AVEPEIXE .

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá a todos os membros .
> Concordo em pleno com o que José Passos disse ,pois lojas como esta não devion sequer abrir basta ver eu pos o topico ontem ao fim da tarde e vejom os louvores que esta loja tem tido são inumeras criticas e se nós nada fizer mos ela vai continuar a tratar os animais assim naquelas condições e todos os clientes que façom confiança na loja voltom a ser enganados isto revolta me muito .
> Se não reparem nisto que vou contar.
> ontem ao telefone disserom me para ligar hoje de manha pois estava lá o rapaz que me vendeu o peixe que era o empregado para ser ele a falar comigo , tudo bem eu liguei pra lá como conbinado que é certo é que ele voltou a não estar nem a cara dão eu não pedia muito um simples desculpa para mim bastava uma vez que tou a mais de 100 km da loja faço um esforço pra me deslocar e comprar um peixe e tive o azar de entrar nesta loja que tantas pessoas já enganou pelos vistos, isto revolta me. 
> 
> pena tenho eu de não saber como responsablizar esta loja pelo mau desenpenho. 
> 
> um Abraço 
> 
> ...


boas
Nao tenho mas nem boas referencias dessa loja, mas la la fui algumas vezes, so sugeria que pedices para falar com o Michell que é o dono da loja, muitas vezes os patros nao sabem a maneira como os clienetes sao atendido.boa sorte

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Pois se o Michel é o dono da loja, para mim é novidade pois a mim já me tinha dito que não. 

Possívelmente mais uma intrujuice.

De facto é triste pois na margem sul não há um única loja que se diga (bensa-te Deus) :yb624:  

A malta de Lisboa tá muito mais bem servida, devemos ser muito maus clientes, pois já a Aquaplante esteve na Margem Sul e pirou-se.

Já mereciamos melhor, só nos calha são cromos, sim porque há mais. :yb624:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Apenas uma precisão, sem querer intervir na discussão: segundo julgo saber, a Avipeixe existe como loja de aquariofilia há cerca de 40anos. Penso que terá sido das primeiras em Portugal a ter água salgada, juntamente com a Ruimar e a Terruta (isto na área de Lisboa) e não é do Michel, embora de momento não me recorde do nome dos donos.

----------


## Mario Ferreira

mas que peixe é esse? na consegues arranjar foto de um peixe igualna net e meter aqui.
De cereteza que compraste um ´peixe de água salgada?

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva pessoal,

devo dizer que em Abril estive na referida loja e fiquei mesmo mal impressionado com a desordem e sujidade que por lá havia.
Atendimento? Bem, se se pode chamar atendimento "aquilo". Perguntei se tinham RV e responderam que deviam ter para aí. Depois de muito procurarem indicaram-me uns "calhaus" que mesmo eu com a pouca experiencia que tinha, vi logo que de rocha viva tinha muito pouco ou nada. E preços ai ai ai.
Resumindo e concluindo: a loja continua aberta :SbRequin2:  , para mal dos bichos, e nós só teremos que evitar ir lá :yb668:  .

----------


## Carlos Dias

De facto como o João diz 40 anos a criar um nome, só que entregar o comando das coisas a pessoas como as que estão á frente da loja neste momento acaba com tudo em menos de nada.

Retirar animais do seu estado natural ou das quintas onde são criados, para morrerem nas mãos de pessoas  incompetentes para estarem á frente dum negócio como este, é muito mau para a imagem da aquariofia em Portugal.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olà
> Antes de mais nada lamento pêla morte do peixe.  
> Não penso que o problema venha do transporte.
> Não te esqueças que o transporte até a loja desde o mar leva dias.
> Eu as veses faço 3 horas de viajem para ir buscar peixes raros e nunca tive problémas.


Sim, mas isso nao significa que nao devemos aclimatizar os peixes ao nosso sistema porque pode haver uma diferenca consideravel em densidade, temperatura, ph etc. NUNCA recomendo simplesmente 


> Cheguei A Casa Pos O Saco Com O Peixe Dentro Do Aquario Como Fiz Com Todos Os Outros


 particularmente um peixe mais sensivel.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Amigos.

Não a considero a pior loja da margem sul, há outra 1000 vezes pior, mas deixo isso para outro post.

Adiante:

Conheço a loja em questão, neste momento a unica coisa que compro são produtos embalados.

Uma coisa é certa, se quiserem um peixe para o resto da vida comprem na AVIPEIXE, mas tentem saber se ele já lá está à mais de um mês, se o animal resistir todo esse tempo naquelas circunstancias atingiu a imortalidade.

A ultima vez que lá fui tinham um tanque apenas de cianobacterias, verdes, castanhas, vermelhas... um verdadeiro arco iris de porcaria.

Já alguem viu o tanque de exposição deles...? lol Aquelas lampadas HQI nunca devem ter sido mudadas, mais amarelo que aquilo são apenas os canarios da mesma loja.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Nuno Branco

boas 
Ja la comprei algums peixes e estão todos de boa saude, mas acho
que a loja perdeu a qualidade desde a saida do Michel.
a loja vende osmose aos clientes mas eles nos aquarios não a usam.
ja agora o dono da loja é o sr Paiva. :yb624:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Fui apenas uma vez à loja de Almada, onde comprei uma calha de iluminação.
Devo dizer que apenas fiquei desagradado com a forma como um sujeito que me pareceu ser o dono ou responsável me tratou, quando o questionei para a compra de um coral, respondendo com maus modos que não estava à venda.
O funcionário, um jovem,  foi impecável.
Já me desloquei uma ocasião à mesma loja, em Campo de Ourique, que não tem vivos, e o tratamento e atendimentos foi bastante diferente para melhor.

----------


## Raul Ramalho

vou ver o nome do peixe ok

----------


## Raul Ramalho

por não achar o nome do peixe que comprei vi a foto de um bem parecido que se chama chelmon rastratus so que o meu era só com riscas na cabeça e o corpo do peixe era amarelho tinha o tal  (olhos) cá em cima . 
tudo o que tenho lido sobre criticas desta loja corresponde ao que lá se passa como posso eu não ter visto isto antes de gastar lá o dinheiro.

Mas garantovos que eles vão ter de me ouvir pessoalmente não perdem pela demora assim que eu for ai pra esses lados te ja quem tiver na loja pois acho que as coisas não devem ficar por aqui .

obrigado pela atenção e sempre devemos por situaçoes destas em prol de todos .

um abraço 

Raul Ramalho

----------


## João Magano

:Olá:    Lá vem o advogado do Diabo  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: .

Além de ser interessante conhecer a especie de peixe que compraste, também o era sabermos os cuidados e procedimentos que tiveste na aclimatização a nova casa.

Não quero desculpar a loja nem o vendedor, conheço ambas (Almada e Lisboa) e concordo que deixam muito, mesmo muito a desejar.

A verdade é que não vivemos num mundo ideal e muitas das pessoas que trabalham nas lojas, trabalham para viver, por necessidade, para se sustentarem a si e aos seus, não tem necessariamente gosto pelo que fazem, nem particular interesse por peixinhos.

Uma lição já ganhaste e provavelmente não voltas a repetir:



> Eu Confiei Na Loja Nem Vi Se O Peixe Estava Ou Não Com Pontos Brancos

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> mas acho
> que a loja perdeu a qualidade desde a saida do Michel.


Como Já disse conheço o Michel desde a Aqualopes esta sim era a loja "dele", como tal penso que a sua saída da Avipeixe se prendeu com o facto das condições da loja estarem a degradarem-se.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Boas
> De facto é triste pois na margem sul não há um única loja que se diga (bensa-te Deus)


Discordo parcialmente pois a Aquarioreef é uma loja de Setúbal e não tenho razões de queixa.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas 
A muito tempo que ja nao havia um corta casaco sobre lojas ja devia tar tudo com saudades, lava roupaaaaaaaaa :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Discordo parcialmente pois a Aquarioreef é uma loja de Setúbal e não tenho razões de queixa.


Concordo contigo embora seja um pouco limitada, no que diz respeito ao resto são pessoas esforçadas, e tomam algum cuidado no trato com clientes.

Porque isto de tratar com clientes de salgados acaba por ser complicado, é que a maioria do pessoal não tem de todo os olhos tapados sabe bem ao que vai, e depressa se apercebe das intenções da maioria dos lojistas.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá a todos,

Eu já comprei nessa loja,e posso dizer que não tenho razão de queixas bem pelo contrario,comprei lá um chelmon rastratus e pedi para o peixe ficar na loja já pago cerca de 15 dias enquanto estava de Ferias na Costa da Caparica.No dia que vou buscar o peixe para regressar ao Porto ele encontravasse num pessimo estado, desde pintas brancas a ferimentos bem visiveis.A verdade é que não me deixaram levar o peixe naquele estado e pediram-me para passar na outra loja em Lisboa que estava la outro Chelmon impecavel.Na loja de Lisboa realmente estava la outro Chelmon e que até puseram comida para eu ver se o peixe comia bem.A verdade é que o chelmon rastratus ainda cá anda.
Entretanto já comprei mais um Goby na loja de Almada e esta super soudavel.
Agora comcordo que a loja de Almada não inspira comfiança a ninguem,mas pronto é preciso ficar  ver o comportamento do peixe antes de o comprar.

Cumps

----------


## Vasco Santos

Ora vivas outra vez!




> mas pronto é preciso ficar a ver o comportamento do peixe antes de o comprar.
> 
> Cumps


Acho que este é que é o verdadeiro exemplo que serve a todos, não só com a avi-peixe mas com todas as outras. :SbOk2:  

Cumps 
Vasco Santos

----------


## Raul Ramalho

Olá a todos os menbros.
Pois bem cá vai mais uma novidade e estas historia não vai acabar tão depressa como todos nós pensavamos até eu passo a contar vos.
No sabado ás 16 horas liguei de minha casa pra loja e perguntei a quem me atendeu do outro lado se a loja estava aberta á tarde a rapariga disse me assim , espere lá que eu vou ver. :yb624:  , passado algum tempo lá me disse que sim, eu meti me a caminho mais um casal e lá foi á loja levar o dito peixe morto claro, 
Assim que cheguei foi ver bem os aquarios já com outros olhos fiquei parvos os peixes estavom tapados de pontos brancos o aquario como já referi estava imundo chamei o pra le perguntar o que era que os peixes tinhom ele disse, sim são pontos brancos .
Depois perguntei lhe como queria resolver este problema ?
ele respondeu .
não há nada pra resolver .
eu disse lhe ;
pois bem quero o livro de reclamações , a custo lá me foi dado.
confesso que vou perder mais tempo e dinheiro com esta causa mas agora vou até ao fim aqueles peixes se não morrerem na loja morrem nas nossas casas . 
deixo aqui um apelo, quem tiver comigo nesta causa em prol destes pobres bichinhos que se manifeste.

Um abraço.


Raul Ramalho

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Raul.

Para mim a unica solução viável e possivel é deixar de comprar animais na dita loja, vale mais que mil manifestos.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> Sim, mas isso nao significa que nao devemos aclimatizar os peixes ao nosso sistema porque pode haver uma diferenca consideravel em densidade, temperatura, ph etc. NUNCA recomendo simplesmente  particularmente um peixe mais sensivel.



Não sei se fui eu que me expliquei mal ou tu que compreendes-te mal mas não disse que não se deveria aclimatizar um peixe ou outro animal.
So disse que o problema poderia não vir do transporte mas sim doutra coisa.
Como por exemplo: peixe jà muito mal em ponto na loja.
Os parametros do aquario etc...etc...etc...

Eu para aclimatizar os meus animais (peixes,corais,ofiuras,caracois,etc...) faço sempre duas horas dentro do saco dentro da sump e com gota a gota.
Porque mesmo os ofiuras,caracois,gambaros etc...,as pessoas as veses pessam que não è preciso aclimatizar mas sim é a mesma coisa que qualquer outro animal.
SEMPRE ACLIMATISAR QUALQUER ANIMAL

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> pena tenho eu de não saber como responsablizar esta loja pelo mau desenpenho.


Com este post já o fizeste... :SbOk:  
...e em relação à loja em questão eu ataé acrescento que *ajudaste* a fazer porque relatos como o teu não são únicos nem isolados!


A questão aqui é que este tipo de lojistas devia perceber que a Aquariofilia é um "hobby animal" um pouco diferente da maioria dos outros.

Quando compramos um cão, ninguém está preocupado se ele está doente, tem pintas brancas, lingua azul, ou sofre de outra maleita qualquer. Nem temos de saber, porque os veterinários existem para isso mesmo e normalmente o próprio lojista (ou empregados da loja) percebe de cães.

Quando compramos um coelho a mesma coisa, ou um gato, ou até mesmo uma ave qualquer.


Mas os aquariofilistas são seres estranhos e masoquistas. Para além de terem o animal querem perceber e saber como tratá-lo e como cuidar dele e para isso estudam e andam em foruns e..., muito fora das respectivas áreas na grande maioria, porquê?

Porque ninguém leva um peixe ao veterinário!!!

Aliás, só conheço 2 veterinários que percebem de peixes e duvido que o que saibam tenha sido resultado dos estudos universitários.


Têm de perceber que vender peixes, não é como vender um cão, um gato, um canário ou um coelho, porque vão lidar, se calhar em 90% das vendas, com pessoas entendidas, que às tantas percebem mais "daquilo" que elas.

Este tópico deve apenas servir de reflexão para os lojistas. Mas verdade seja dita e feita~: considerar a Avipeixe uma loja de aquariofilia é desrespeitar (pelo menos) todas as lojas que estão presentes neste forum...

----------


## Paulo Sousa

Lamento mesmo pelo teu peixe e por ti.
Agora a uma coisa eu pessoalmente não conheço essa casa.
Sera que não hà uma maneira de fazer com que essa casa feche ou perceba o que quer dizer vender animais.
Qual quer que seja o animal"para mim que seja um cão, um gato,uma cobra,peixes d'agua doce,salgada.
Para mim qualquer animal é simplesmente um ser vivo como eu ou vós.
Eu aqui na Suiça a uns 10 anos atràs mais uns primos e amigos fizemos uma loja fechar porque o gaijo não sabia o que era tratar bem os animais,era gatos e cães.
O que ele queria era dinheiro.
Então o que é que fiz:
Pedi a toda gente assinaturas (juntei 1200 assinaturas)para mandar para a camâra a dizer que o dono da loja não tinha respeito nenhum pêlos animais.
Resultado: o gaijo fechou a loja e pagou uma multa.
Não hà maneira pêla net de mandar-mos qualquer coisa TODOS NÒS(assinaturas ou outra coisa, não sei como  se passa ai)para a camara de Lisboa ou proteção dos animais etc...
Eu estarei pronto a fazer qualquer coisa porque Jà CHEGA QUE O HOMEM TRATE MAL OS ANIMAIS por fim somos nòs os animais.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Uma nota de alguma ponderação. Penso que este tópico deixa duas lições, que "servem de exemplo a todos", como se diz no título:

1ª - Há lojas com melhores condições que outras, com pessoas mais dedicadas e/ou conhecedoras que outras, etc., e cabe-nos a nós escolher as melhores e não comprar nas que considerarmos piores. Com isso, fazemos o mercado funcionar. E hoje, regra geral, é possível fazer isso porque há lojas suficientes para escolher.
Aqui há 15 anos, não era. Havia só 3 ou 4 lojas na zona da grande Lisboa e a de que aqui se fala era uma delas (em Campo de Ourique);

2ª - Nós, enquanto aquariofilistas informados temos o dever de não comprar peixes cujas características não conhecemos e sem nos certificarmos que estão em boas condições. E se não comprarmos por impulso, porque o peixe é engraçado, ou porque nunca tínhamos visto um igual, este tipo de coisas dificilmente sucedem - e ainda não percebi que peixe era este. Apenas que devia ser um peixe-borboleta, pelo que, salvo raras excepções, um peixe sensível-. Por outro lado, se não aclimatizarmos em condições, poucos peixes sobrevivem. 

Se formos mais exigentes e mais selectivos, obrigamos as lojas a tornarem-se melhores, sob pena de ficarem sem mercado e, por essa via, condenadas. E, ao mesmo tempo, também nos tornamos melhores aquariofilistas.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

> Lamento mesmo pelo teu peixe e por ti.
> Agora a uma coisa eu pessoalmente não conheço essa casa.
> Sera que não hà uma maneira de fazer com que essa casa feche ou perceba o que quer dizer vender animais.
> Qual quer que seja o animal"para mim que seja um cão, um gato,uma cobra,peixes d'agua doce,salgada.
> Para mim qualquer animal é simplesmente um ser vivo como eu ou vós.
> Eu aqui na Suiça a uns 10 anos atràs mais uns primos e amigos fizemos uma loja fechar porque o gaijo não sabia o que era tratar bem os animais,era gatos e cães.
> O que ele queria era dinheiro.
> Então o que é que fiz:
> Pedi a toda gente assinaturas (juntei 1200 assinaturas)para mandar para a camâra a dizer que o dono da loja não tinha respeito nenhum pêlos animais.
> ...



Paulo:
Isto aqui não é a Suiça!
ESTAMOS EM PORTUGAL!!!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Paulo:
> Isto aqui não é a Suiça!
> ESTAMOS EM PORTUGAL!!!


FELIZMENTE!!! (que estamos em Portugal)

----------


## Raul Ramalho

> Uma nota de alguma ponderação. Penso que este tópico deixa duas lições, que "servem de exemplo a todos", como se diz no título:
> 
> 1ª - Há lojas com melhores condições que outras, com pessoas mais dedicadas e/ou conhecedoras que outras, etc., e cabe-nos a nós escolher as melhores e não comprar nas que considerarmos piores. Com isso, fazemos o mercado funcionar. E hoje, regra geral, é possível fazer isso porque há lojas suficientes para escolher.
> Aqui há 15 anos, não era. Havia só 3 ou 4 lojas na zona da grande Lisboa e a de que aqui se fala era uma delas (em Campo de Ourique);
> 
> 2ª - Nós, enquanto aquariofilistas informados temos o dever de não comprar peixes cujas características não conhecemos e sem nos certificarmos que estão em boas condições. E se não comprarmos por impulso, porque o peixe é engraçado, ou porque nunca tínhamos visto um igual, este tipo de coisas dificilmente sucedem - e ainda não percebi que peixe era este. Apenas que devia ser um peixe-borboleta, pelo que, salvo raras excepções, um peixe sensível-. Por outro lado, se não aclimatizarmos em condições, poucos peixes sobrevivem. 
> 
> Se formos mais exigentes e mais selectivos, obrigamos as lojas a tornarem-se melhores, sob pena de ficarem sem mercado e, por essa via, condenadas. E, ao mesmo tempo, também nos tornamos melhores aquariofilistas.



Olá João Monteiro , pois bem pelo que vejo há inumeras opniões sobre este casa e eu não concordo quando dizes que há muitas loja e nós podemos escolher felizmente.
Pois bem é aqui que eu não concordo .
eu não conhecia a loja foi lá , escusado é dizer que não volto a por las os pés.
Mas fazes ideias o mal que estas pessoas fazem a estes animais ?
MAIS .
Quantas pessoas forom enganadas como eu ?

eu vi com os meus olhos os peixes doentes a serem vendidos . 

para acabar 

Quantas mais vão enganar ?
 estas resposta vou eu dala : todos os que nela entrarem pela primeira vez que façom confiança na loja. 
pois há sempre a tentação de trazer algo . falo por mim.

eu vou mesmo mais á frente e digo vos com esta maneira de pensar tudo isto continua na mesma . 

este assunto já esta a ser tratado por entidades responsavel . .

Não foi 1 nem 10 as pessoas as queixarem se desta loja , pensa nisto .

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Desculpem- me, mas não percebi uma coisa. O malogrado peixe apresentava sinais de doença? Estava no mesmo aquario que os peixes doentes?
Vimos (fomos cumplices)as pessoas serem enganadas e não lhes dissemos nada? Eu quando vejo uma situação destas não me contenho.
Penso que só compra quem quer e o que quer. Penso também que todos os frequentadores deste magnifico forum só compram mal porque querem, pois existe muita informação disponivel aqui para não cairem em certos erros. Não quero com isto defender ninguém, muito menos a Avipeixe da qual sou cliente e onde compro sobretudo productos embalados.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Raul,

Há lojas de que gosto e onde compro vivos e material; noutras só compro material porque entendo não terem as condições desejáveis para os vivos; noutras não compro nada.

Esta atitude paga-se. Queremos lojas com melhores condições, é porque elas fizeram mais investimento e consequentemente, é natural que tenham preços mais caros. Ou porque os peixes estiveram algum tempo em aclimatização antes de ser colocados à venda, etc.
Quando queremos tudo mais baratinho... isso tem outros custos.

Repara que não pretendo fazer a defesa da loja em causa, nem de qualquer outra. Não tenho interesse em nenhuma delas. 
E compreendo e até simpatizo com a tua indignação.

Acho é que há duas ilações a tirar deste caso: uma em relação à loja, outra em relação à melhor forma de comprarmos os nosso animais.

E neste último caso, não embarco no, por regra, caminho mais fácil de atirar as responsabilidades todas para cima das lojas e não assumir nenhuma.

É que quanto à loja e ao seu comportamento, está tudo amplamente explicado e debatido, parece-me.

Mas vejamos o outro lado da operação: 

- Tu compraste um peixe cujas características não conhecias (ainda hoje não sabes qual era), que não observaste devidamente, que foi sujeito a 2 horas na viagem loja-casa e ainda e ainda não percebi como aclimatizaste (só disseste que puseste o saco a boiar no aquário. E a seguir ?)

Ou seja, actuaste de forma diligente ? OU poderás ter também uma quota parte do sucedido com o peixe ?

É esta a questão que também me parece interessante analisar, para tirar boas lições para o futuro. Para ti e para todos nós.

Caso contrário, vejo-me forçado a concordar com esta tua afirmação: 




> eu vou mesmo mais á frente e digo vos com esta maneira de pensar tudo isto continua na mesma

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eu sobre este assunto só quero deixar bem presente o seguinte:

- Sobre a Avipeixe, os empregados que lá trabalham vivem na completa e total ignorancia do que é a aquariofilia de água salgada. Daqui não faço qualquer juizo de valor sobre a sua honestidade, capacidade intelectual ou valor profissional, acho que nao temos esse direito, porque de facto quem decide sobre devoluçoes e como os animais sao tratados, sao os proprios donos da loja. Mas falando com eles alguns minutos veremos que nao sao dotados de grandes conhecimentos sobre aquariofilia marinha.

E assim as coisas funcionam de uma forma muito simples, quem entra lá e vê que os animais estao em muito mau estado ( e é verdade que estao porque frequento a loja de vez em quando) nao compra porque tem conhecimentos para se aperceber disso.

Quem nao tem conhecimentos, ou porque nao investe em livros, Tempo na Internet, Foruns etc. nao sabe distinguir se o peixe está em excelentes condiçoes ou vai morrer no dia seguinte. Esta é a realidade incontornável e que só é ultrapassavel com lojistas honestos e com Clientes mais informados e interessados.

Enquanto houver ignorancia e desconhecimento (e toda a gente que vai a lojas apercebe-se bem disso- que uma boa parte dos aquariofilistas tem muito poucos conhecimentos - é giro levo) 

A premissa de que só se compra onde se é bem servido simplesmente só funciona para alguns. Muitos que possuem menos conhecimentos e experiencia muitas vezes atribuem a culpa da morte do animal a si próprios e nao á loja, ou a outro peixe que tem que matou o recem-chegado, ou foi simplesmente sugado pela bomba, n coisas,voltando á loja sem qualquer problema, e voltam a comprar.. e voltam a morrer..

É uma questao de mentalidades, muitos de nós prefere compral um coral ou outro em vez de 1 livro por exemplo, isso viu-se pelo número de pessoas que estiveram presentes no evento, que aliás foi de grande nivel.Num pais com outra cultura e com um mercado de igual dimensao, teriam vindo muito mais pessoas com certeza.

- Ainda em relaçao á Avipeixe, eu pessoalmente fiquei bastante mal impressionado quando tentei adquirir um coral para recuperaçao (uma lobophylia com uma pequena parte de tecido ainda vivo e já completamente descolorada) e a dona da loja me diz que o coral está impecável e que o máximo de desconto que me podia fazer eram 5 euros. Isto é de uma má intençao atroz ou de completa ignorancia. Em qualquer dos casos preferiu a morte do coral do que me vender o coral a um preço mais baixo e eu conseguir recupera-lo. Aliás o facto da loja nao conseguir manter um coral duro vivo mais que uma semana diz tudo. 

- Quanto á aclimatização, para mim simplesmente nao tem qualquer efeito ou vantagem, a nao ser que seja muito curta.vejamos:
1. Um peixe  demora muitas horas a adaptar-se á grande maioria dos parametros fisicos e quimicos da água. Não é numa hora nem em 2. Aliás quanto mais tempo pior.

2. O peixe depois de estar na loja supostamente já foi alimentado, ou seja, está num saco de plástico com uma percentagem baixa de água, a libertar amónia, cuja diluiçao numa aclimatizaçao é muito lenta.

3. O peixe quando entra dentro do aquario num saco de plástico, fica altamente stressado ao ver um ambiente muito mais natural que um saco de plástico com água,vê outros peixes, vê esconderijos, e o facto de estar preso nao é mais que um factor de grande stress.

Acho que uma muito curta adaptaçao é a soluçao ideal. Deixar o saco dentro de água 10 minutos para mim é  suficiente apenas com o objectivo de nao sujeitar o peixe a grandes variaçoes de temperatura. Acho que no caso da aclimatizaçoes que nao sejam muito curtas, o remédio acaba por fazer pior que a doença.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> - Quanto á aclimatização, para mim simplesmente nao tem qualquer efeito ou vantagem, a nao ser que seja muito curta.vejamos:
> 1. Um peixe  demora muitas horas a adaptar-se aos parametros fisicos e quimicos da água. Não é numa hora nem em 2. Aliás quanto mais tempo pior.
> 
> 2. O peixe depois de estar na loja supostamente já foi alimentado, ou seja, está num saco de plástico com uma percentagem baixa de água, a libertar amónia, cuja diluiçao numa aclimatizaçao é muito lenta.
> 
> 3. O peixe quando entra dentro do aquario num saco de plástico, fica altamente stressado ao ver um ambiente muito mais natural que um saco de plástico com água,vê outros peixes, vê esconderijos, e o facto de estar preso nao é mais que um facto de grande stress.
> 
> Acho que uma muito curta adaptaçao é a soluçao ideal. Deixar o saco dentro de água 10 minutos para mim é  suficiente apenas com o objectivo de nao sujeitar o peixe a grandes variaçoes de temperatura


Gil,

Sabes que esta tua opinião não é partilhada pela maior parte (se é que alguma) literatura da especialidade. A corrente dominante - pelo menos - diz exactamente o oposto aconselhando aclimatar o melhor possível.

É importante deixar estas nota pelos reflexos que as opiniões pessoais aqui reproduzidas - em especial por alguns dos membros - podem ter nos menos informados.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Joao

É simplesmente a minha opinião pessoal, não pretendo que ninguem a siga, até porque os meus conhecimentos são muito limitados nesta e em quase todas as áreas.Fio-me um pouco na logica, no que leio e na minha pouca experiencia.

Quanto á literatura que não apoia a minha opinião,acredito que a esmagadora maioria não apoie e já li opiniões bem contrárias mas para mim muito pouco fundamentadas, mas há pelo menos uma que em parte até a apoia, apenas a adaptei á minha experiência, e defini como mais apropriados tempos de aclimatização um pouco mais curtos que os referidos pelo autor.

Anthony Calfo - Book of coral propagation . pag.335
" ... For Guidance, I would suggest up to fifteen minutes to transhipped animals, and up to thirty minutes for timely acquired wholesale and retail animals. Longer acclimation periods are not necessary..."

15 a 30 minutos... não 1 ou 2 horas.
É uma citação que julgo mais virada para corais, mas que na minha opinião se baseia nos mesmos problemas que a aclimatização de um peixe.

Acredito que esteja profundamente enganado, se me transmitirem e explicarem a invalidade das ideias que apresentei  :Smile:  mudo facilmente de opinião.

Edit: Um excelente artigo sobre como escolher peixes saudaveis na loja
http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-02/ft/index.php

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ok, Gil. Assim fica claro.

De qualquer forma esclareço também que essa opinião do A. Calfo se refere a corais, que têm uma capacidade osmóstica bem diferente da dos peixes.

Aliás, se tivesses feito a transcrição completa da frase (em vez das reticências) isso teria ficado claro para todos:

Anthony Calfo - Book of coral propagation . pag.335-336
" ... For Guidance, I would suggest up to fifteen minutes to transhipped animals, and up to thirty minutes for timely acquired wholesale and retail animals. Longer acclimation periods are not necessary *and can subject corals to additional stress by aquarists that become distrated during the wait*"

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Joao

Nao transcrevi tudo, mas deixei bem referido que a citação era mais virada para os corais, apesar de muitas vezes se referir a "Animals" na generalidade, e não exclusivamente a corais.Aliás este termo generalista aparece por 4 vezes no parágrafo de onde retirei a citação, e que obviamente aborda exclusivamente a aclimatização.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Gil

Já agora, aborda exclusivamente a aclimatação de...corais. 

Está inserido no livro "Book of Coral Propagation", num capítulo "Handling Shipped Animals", que começa assim: _Shipped corals..._. Quando refere "animals" está a referir-se aos corais, que também o são.

Podes generalizar também para os peixes, se quiseres. 

Não me parece é que se possa, legitimamente, sustentar ou depreender isso das palavras do A. Calfo.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

E não se esqueçam que podem sempre perguntar a A. Calfo. O rapaz está aqui ao virar da esquina.  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> por não achar o nome do peixe que comprei vi a foto de um bem parecido que se chama chelmon rastratus so que o meu era só com riscas na cabeça e o corpo do peixe era amarelho tinha o tal  (olhos) cá em cima .


Raul, vê aqui se reconheces o peixe: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/scateg.cfm?pCatId=25

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

A nossa função é apenas a de INFORMAR.

É para isso que REEFFORUM existe. 
Informar os hobbistas, curiosos e pessoas menos informadas.

Penso que o mais relevante a extraír do relato do nosso companheiro Raul são duas leituras importantes de observar.

O lojista em questão, não deveria ter o peixe como disponivel na loja.O Raul não o devia de ter compradoConheço algumas lojas, quer em Portugal, quer no estrangeiro e acredito que em todas elas pode suceder um surto de qualquer doença ou parasita.
Há lojas e lojas, preços e preços, qualidades e qualidades. Resta-nos felismente o livre arbitrio de comprar ou não.

A responsabilidade ética de praticar um acto de venda de um ser vivo doente e com probabilidade de  vir a contaminar um outro sistema fica a cargo do lojista. (Isto, se em negócios houver "ética") 

Quanto ao nosso companheiro Raul.

Como para muitos outros de nós, fica a responsabilidade de ter adquirido um peixinho, que não deveria de ter adquirido.

Como aquaristas temos esta responsabilidade. 
Não comprando o animal, o lojista vê-se obrigado a tratar dele. Um peixe "visivelmente" doente não é comprado por ninguem, nem mesmo um leigo.

INFORMAR os membros de que não se deve comprar peixes sem o minimo de informações (alimentação, dimensões no aquario em adulto, territorialidade, compatibilidade entre espécies, habitat natural, temperatura, Ph necessário, etc) é obrigação moral do aquarista, e fazer passar essa mensagem aos curiosos, é a função deste forum.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a todos novamente!

Acho que não é necessario dizer mais seja o que for porque o Julio já disse tudo!  :SbOk:  

Cabe-nos informarmo-nos do ser vivo em questão e da saude do mesmo! 

Como eu já disse e repito eu tenho 6 peixes comprados nessa loja e ainda duram até hoje, incluindo um chelmon rostratus que me come á mão, simplesmente li e procurei saber o maximo que pude sobre esse peixe que é o meu favorito!  :Vitoria:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

> FELIZMENTE!!! (que estamos em Portugal)


Eu quando referi, que "felizmente estamos em Portugal", referia-me unica e exclusivamente ao facto dos artigos serem potencialmente mais caros.
O IVA é superior e a ganância dos nossos comerciantes é também superior!

Um pequeno exemplo:

Numa loja muito conceituada na nossa praça, o preço do Calcium+3 da Red Sea, é de 22 euros.

Eu ontem comprei numa pequena loja dos arredores de Lisboa, (que ainda por cima me telefonou a dizer já ter recebido o produto) por 17,70 euros!
Ora este lojista também ganhou e consegue vender por menos 5 euros!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> A responsabilidade ética de praticar um acto de venda de um ser vivo doente e com probabilidade de vir a contaminar um outro sistema fica a cargo do lojista. (Isto, se em negócios houver "ética")


Desculpa lá Júlio, mas não concordo totalmente com isto.
Então nós como principais interessados dos seres vivos marinhos, vemos situações destas e devemos assobiar para o ar como se não fosse nada?

Não concordo!

Ainda me lembro de quando a E Leclerc do Montijo teve a brilhante ideia de vender peixes em condições bem piores que a Avipeixe e com pessoal nada especializado e depois de muitas cartas e alguns e-mails eles deixaram de vender peixes. Se calhar se não se tivesse feito nada, ainda hoje andavam a matar peixes.
Só por curiosidade, e porque agora já está tudo resolvido e já podemos pagodear a situação, a melhor que lá ouvi foi que as plantas ali não se davam porque eles metiam um produto na água para a tornar mais alcalina e então as plantas não suportavam. Quando o problema eram os ciclideos africanos que lá tinham junto com as plantas. :yb620:   :yb668:  

Essa máxima que não podemos fazer nada e que uma pessoa não pode mudar o mundo, não tem seguidores aqui deste lado. Se todos pensarem assim, é certíssimo que nada muda!


P.S.: Já agora, e porque há anos também sou criticado por isso, devo dizer que sempre fiz a aclimatização de peixes em 15 minutos, colocando água do aquário no saco de 5 em 5. De corais simplesmente nunca fiz aclimatização. Mas também há quem use e recomende areia da praia para um reef, por isso de malucos temos todos um pouco. :HaEbouriffe:   :yb624:

----------


## Raul Ramalho

Concordo em pleno com o Hugo, não é so colocar aqui fotos e dizer isto ou aquilo á que passar ao actos pra ivitar mais noticias tristes , falo por mim desque entrei na quela loja o meu aquario nunca mais foi o mesmo e quanto tempo vou esperar que volte ao normal ? NÃO SEI .
O que é certo é que eu fiz queixa desta loja ás entidades responsaveis agora quero ver se valeu a pena esta perda de tempo . 
Ainda hoje passei em frente da loja deu me uma revolta nem vos conto nada mas contive me pra que corra tudo na normalidade .



PENSEM QUE QUANDO NOS VENDEM UM ANIMAL ELES SABEM MUITO BEM O ESTADO DE SAUDE DO MESMO , E LOJAS COMO ESTA QUE MESMO ASSIM OS VENDE COMO SE TIVESSE DE BOA SAUDE, SINCERAMENTE . 

um abraço

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

> Eu quando referi, que "felizmente estamos em Portugal", referia-me unica e exclusivamente ao facto dos artigos serem potencialmente mais caros.
> O IVA é superior e a ganância dos nossos comerciantes é também superior!
> 
> Um pequeno exemplo:
> 
> Numa loja muito conceituada na nossa praça, o preço do Calcium+3 da Red Sea, é de 22 euros.
> 
> Eu ontem comprei numa pequena loja dos arredores de Lisboa, (que ainda por cima me telefonou a dizer já ter recebido o produto) por 17,70 euros!
> Ora este lojista também ganhou e consegue vender por menos 5 euros!



- Na AGRILOJA em Almeirim compro a 14   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

por amor de deus tenhao um poco de calma a falar da avipeixe fica muito mal estar a dizer mal de uma loja aqui a lojas bem piores.

----------


## Raul Ramalho

É aqui que devemos nos manifestar o nosso desagrado para que outras pessoas não caiom nos mesmos erros.
como se vê á muita boa gente a reclamar da mesma loja .
as verdades são pra ser ditas custe o que custar .
o meu aquario depois de ter lá comprado o dito peixe ficou reduzido á rocha e agua .
é normal?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Só agora tive oportunidade de ler este tópico e gostava de deixar a minha opinião!

De facto a Avipeixe é uma das lojas mais antigas do nosso país. Teve os seus dias mas de facto hoje em dia é uma loja que podia e devia melhorar muito a sua forma de estar. Conheço a loja de Campo de Ourique há pelo menos 20 anos e posso dizer-Vos que há mais de 10 era frequentador assíduo (tal como da RuiMar). Na altura eram as duas lojas que tinham água salgada e a qualidade era algo que não importava muito - não importava porque as espécies disponíveis eram muito poucas e pouco exigentes. Desde o surgimento e proliferação da água salgada que a Avipeixe, tem ficado para trás e isso nota-se muito. Há muito tempo que não compro lá vivos e essa foi uma decisão que tomei a partir do momento que me consciencializei que, não só havia outras soluções, como acima de tudo a Avipeixe não era de todo solução.

Penso que (e extrapolando para a loja de Almada) o que se passa tem a ver com um profundo desconhecimento e não por má vontade.

Agora uma coisa é certa - não devemos comprar tudo o que vêmos. Aliás hoje em dia com a informação disponível, não percebo como é que alguém pode comprar um peixe sem sequer saber o seu nome (quanto mais as suas necessidades e compatibilidades). Não desculpo a loja em causa, mas penso que o Raul aqui tem uma grande dose de "culpa" - penso que não é admissível que, com este e outros fóruns, com a quantidade de informação disponível, se continuem a fazer compras deste género.

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - quanto à aclimatização aqui fica a minha opinião:

Peixes - 10 a 15 minutos garantindo que há uma temperatura e ph semelhantes. Este são na minha opinião os 2 únicos parâmetros importantes para os peixes.

Corais - o mais rápido possível. Nunca fiz aclimatização a qualquer coral.

----------


## Raul Ramalho

o peixe chama se ou melhor chamava se AURIGA BUTTERFLYFISH.

Raul .

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> o peixe chama se ou melhor chamava se AURIGA BUTTERFLYFISH.
> 
> Raul .


Olà
Não sera CHAETODON AURIGA???
Porque butterflyfish não creio que seja isso.
Isso só quer dizer peixe papoila.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Paulo,

Butterflyfish quer dizer, à letra, peixe-borboleta.

O Chaetodon Auriga é um dos mais resistentes peixes-borboleta.

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> Paulo,
> 
> Butterflyfish quer dizer, à letra, peixe-borboleta.
> 
> O Chaetodon Auriga é um dos mais resistentes peixes-borboleta.


Sim desculpa eu meti papoila mas era borboleta que queria dizer.

Á certas palavras,nomes e outras coisas jà não me lembro como se escreve.

A muitos anos que jà não escrevo o português.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Diogo,

Concordo com o que dizes,eu proprio já la comprei pelo menos um goby e um Chelmon Rostratus, e a unica baixa que tive foi do chelmon mas passado quase dois meses.
Emfim....

Cumps
Carlos 





> Penso que (e extrapolando para a loja de Almada) o que se passa tem a ver com um profundo desconhecimento e não por má vontade.
> 
> Agora uma coisa é certa - não devemos comprar tudo o que vêmos. Aliás hoje em dia com a informação disponível, não percebo como é que alguém pode comprar um peixe sem sequer saber o seu nome (quanto mais as suas necessidades e compatibilidades). Não desculpo a loja em causa, mas penso que o Raul aqui tem uma grande dose de "culpa" - penso que não é admissível que, com este e outros fóruns, com a quantidade de informação disponível, se continuem a fazer compras deste género.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo
> 
> PS - quanto à aclimatização aqui fica a minha opinião:
> 
> ...

----------


## João Lourenço

Desculpem meter-me no vosso tópico, e sendo a primeira vez que participo neste fórum que desde já saúdo todos os participantes, eu talvez venha do tempo da pré-história nesse tempo não havia computadores, nem net nem fóruns, portanto como vem tudo isto é uma agradável surpresa aqui para o vosso amigo.Com intervalos faço Aquariofilia desde há muitos anos para ser sincero desde 1973 e nesse tempos havia três lojas de aves em Lisboa com aquários nada mais em 1974 ou 1975 abriu o que se pode chamar a primeira loja de aquários em Lisboa funcionava na R.Artilharia Um e se não me engano era a Riamar só para vocês verem antes da Ruimar sabem onde se podia para os aventureiros comprar um vivo como vocês dão o nome em Lisboa ehehhe no CPAS paras quem não saiba era o Centro Português de Actividades Subaquáticas foi ai que vi os primeiros vivos de REEF e da nossa costa á venda.

Portanto e não me alongando os tempos mudaram as mentalidades mudaram o Sr. Terruta já não faz criação para vender eheheh tudo está diferente mas e ai há sempre um mas, há coisas que não mudaram muito como a necessidade de vender rápido um qualquer peixe normalmente caro acabado de chegar e isso eu acho que é prestar um mau serviço aos clientes mas um cliente mal informado sobre o que vai comprar também não é exigente e também não ajuda a elevar o negocio deste hobby.

Tive horas passadas na Zoolita e na Mil Aquários para comprar peixes e de uma maneira ou outra como estávamos no início acabava varias vezes para dar para o torto.
Nos tempos que correm neste mundo de informação temos a obrigação nós os que compramos de estar informados e de exigir essa informação aos lojistas mas eu sinceramente duvido que todos mas todos resistam ao bom velho sabor das notitas exibidas por quem simplesmente e á pressa quer comprar aquele peixe que esta na sua frente 
A Avi Peixe em Almada é só mais um exemplo e não só agora nem com estes empregados mas já com outro que por lá passou notas são notas e mais vale vender um peixe antes de morrer do que ele morrer na loja ...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> mais vale vender um peixe antes de morrer do que ele morrer na loja ...


Que é como devia dizer: Mais vale perder um peixe sem o vender, do que vendê-lo em mau estado e o cliente nunca mais cá voltar. :Olá:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Eu sobre este assunto só quero deixar bem presente o seguinte:
> 
> - Sobre a Avipeixe, os empregados que lá trabalham vivem na completa e total ignorancia do que é a aquariofilia de água salgada. Daqui não faço qualquer juizo de valor sobre a sua honestidade, capacidade intelectual ou valor profissional, acho que nao temos esse direito, porque de facto quem decide sobre devoluçoes e como os animais sao tratados, sao os proprios donos da loja. Mas falando com eles alguns minutos veremos que nao sao dotados de grandes conhecimentos sobre aquariofilia marinha.
> 
> E assim as coisas funcionam de uma forma muito simples, quem entra lá e vê que os animais estao em muito mau estado ( e é verdade que estao porque frequento a loja de vez em quando) nao compra porque tem conhecimentos para se aperceber disso.
> 
> Quem nao tem conhecimentos, ou porque nao investe em livros, Tempo na Internet, Foruns etc. nao sabe distinguir se o peixe está em excelentes condiçoes ou vai morrer no dia seguinte. Esta é a realidade incontornável e que só é ultrapassavel com lojistas honestos e com Clientes mais informados e interessados.
> 
> Enquanto houver ignorancia e desconhecimento (e toda a gente que vai a lojas apercebe-se bem disso- que uma boa parte dos aquariofilistas tem muito poucos conhecimentos - é giro levo) 
> ...


em relação a esta historia da aclimatação,gostaria de deixar a minha expriencia pessoal,quando há 10 anos tive um comunitario usava o seguinte processo:
1º-punha uma gota de um protector e anti/stressante no saco tentava que o tempo do transporte até casa fosse o mais curto possivel.
2º-ao chegar a casa parava as bombas de circulação e filtros,pra tentar manter o ambiente aquatico o mais silencioso possivel.
3º-apagava as luzes da sala e as daylight do aquario e só deixava as actinicas ligadas.
4º-mergulhava o saco e ao fim de 5m começava a adicionar pequenas quantidades de agua de 5 em 5m durante cerca de 20m.
5º-sempre que possivel,lavava muito bem as mãos só com agua doce corrente sem usar sabonete ou similar e gentilmente retirava o peixe do saco... com as mãos e nunca com a rede.
6º-passado uma meia hora comecava a ligar os filtros e bombas(um de cada vez)acendia a luz da sala ou abria um pouco a janela e passado algum tempo começava a ligar as daylight. :Cool:  

posso-vos dizer que tinha bastante sucesso com este metodo,éra rarissimo morrer-me um peixe. :SbRequin2:  

quanto á questão da loja...bem o melhor é mesmo fazer-lhes má publicidade e não comprar lá nada,no futuro não haverá espaço pra estabelecimentos desse tipo. :Prabaixo:  


ps-atenção a ideia de retirar os peixes do saco com a mão é boa,ms com cirugiões,peixes dragão,peixes pedra etc...é capaz de não dár muito jeito... :yb665:  

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Raul Ramalho

Parabens João Lourenço pela tua opinião acho que é uma falta de respeito lojas deste tipo fazer o que faz quer com os animais quer com nós proprios eu que o diga estou a começar tudo de novo pois morreu me tudo por causa deste peixes que lá comprei. 
Eu nunca mais lá entro nesta loja , espero que tudo se resolva rapidamente uma vez que devo ter sido dos unicos a levar um caso destes pra tribunal .

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Parabens João Lourenço pela tua opinião acho que é uma falta de respeito lojas deste tipo fazer o que faz quer com os animais quer com nós proprios eu que o diga estou a começar tudo de novo pois morreu me tudo por causa deste peixes que lá comprei. 
> Eu nunca mais lá entro nesta loja , espero que tudo se resolva rapidamente uma vez que devo ter sido dos unicos a levar um caso destes pra tribunal .
> 
> Um abraço


é de louvar a tua coragem,esperemos que sirva de exemplo a outras lojas que brincam com a vida dos animais e tratam os clientes com tál desprezo. :Prabaixo:  
um abraço Raul.

----------


## João Soares

Saudações
Eu não vou comentar sobre as lojas mencionadas porque simplesmente não as conheço e sinceramente não tenho nada a ver com isso. MAS

Na minha opinião as pessoas deveriam saber o que compram, eu tenho acesso a várias listas de importação e em todas encomendas mando vir sempre alguns peixes de dificuldade acrescida. 
Porque tenho clientes que assim o exigem. Um exemplo flagrante é o caso do Pedro Nuno Ferreira com o Zanclus. 

Felizmente tenho alguns clientes que considero bons aquaristas e sabem reconhecer qualidade outros que simplesmente por mais que me dedique a eles vão sempre comprar onde é mais barato e fazer o negócio da China.
Muitas vezes cá na loja eu digo "Não leve esse coral porque não tem aquário para ele" ou "Não leve esse peixe porque lhe come corais", quem me conhece sabe do que falo, e depois venho aqui ao fórum e vejo fotos dos aquários desse cliente com o coral ou com o peixe igual que comprou noutra loja. Coral ou peixe que eu desaconselhei. Não que eu seja o suprasumo da aquariofilia mas ainda sei umas coisitas.  :Olá:   :Olá:  

Tenho vários clientes que só compram cá na loja, não só pela qualidade mas também pelo serviço e acompanhamento que lhes dou. 

Quem não tiver bem que se mude, se arranjar qualidade superior aos olhos deles então siga. Não gosta da sopa ao menos que não cuspa no prato. 

Penso que tentar ensinar um mau lojista será bem mais compensador do que criticar publicamente. Tentar instruir...  :yb677:   :yb677:  

Eu tento instruir e diariamente acompanho situações fantásticas, ás vezes dou comigo a pensar onde estará a camara porque algumas situações são dignas dos apanhados. Ouço autenticas barbaridades e agora se eu as fosse anotando e viesse contar aqui para o forum.  :SbClown:   :SbClown:  Penso que não seria lá muito bonito...

Se acham algum erro nos sistemas das lojas é sempre boa ideia conversar com o lojista e fazer criticas construtivas. Se acharem que simplesmente não adianta, deixem de lá ir. Se quiserem transmitam a vossa opinião pessoalmente a outros utilizadores mas não acho correcto utilizarem o Forum para isso. 

Tem que haver alguma diferença entre uma loja que tem sempre mais de 100 corais em stock e uma que aparecem lá uns achados de vez enquando. Não acham :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:  

Não sei se concordam mas fica o desabafo
Abraço

----------


## Rui Bessa

> ...Coral ou peixe que eu desaconselhei. Não que eu seja o suprasumo da aquariofilia mas ainda sei umas coisitas.


Uhmm... :Admirado:   Pronto umas coisitas, vá lá :yb624:  



> Tem que haver alguma diferença entre uma loja que tem sempre mais de 100 corais em stock e uma que aparecem lá uns achados de vez enquando. Não acham


Agora mais a sério, claro que lojas (aliás como em geral qualquer outro negócio) que fazem um esforço, quer ao nível do investimento quer ao nível do conhecimento, dedicam-se para terem a oferta um mínimo de qualidade e informação de _como_ e _quando_ os seres vivos e outros produtos, se devem pôr no  aqua dos clientes, sem quererem "empurrar" para um percipício a escolha devido a um impulso, que julgo que todos nós aquariofilistas às vezes sofremos :yb665:  . Por estas razões, acho que deviamos de ser um pouco mais selectivos, ou então ter a certeza do que estamos a fazer (comprar) :SbOk:  .
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá a todos os intervenientes,

Vou fazer um breve comentário ao que diz o Sr. João Soares. 
Eu percebo a sua posição como empresário pois eu também sou empresário embora noutra área, mas de certo que concorda comigo se eu disser que tudo isto começa por um problema de gestão. Ou seja, as empresas sejam elas antigas ou não devem ter sempre em primeira linha de conta a evolução do mercado e tentarem por todos os meios estar na linha da frente no que diz respeito a informação, formação profissional e motivação. E eu penso que o que falta na empresa em referencia é exactamente este conjunto de factores. Só as boas intenções não chegam.
Não vale a pena criticar os empregados, a loja ou o dono em particular mas sim a gestão que origina a situação relatada, e isto sim é uma critica construtiva da qual os responsáveis da loja devem tirar conclusões e ajustar a sua atitude de forma a ultrapassar e corrigir os erros.
Quanto ao facto de não ser este o local indicado para se abordar estas discussões eu sou de opinião contrária, acho que é mesmo para isso que estes fóruns devem existir e as empresas que se dedicam a estas actividades devem consultá-los periodicamente ainda que por vezes sejam alvo de grandes discussões, pois aprende-se muito com os erros e não se vive na ignorancia do que os outros pensam sobre nós.

Obviamente isto é só minha opinião como gestor e como todos os humanos posso estar errado.

Um abraço a todos.  :Smile:

----------


## Raul Ramalho

Olá João Soares , deixe que lhe faça uma ou duas perguntas ,
1. O Sr. João como logistas , sem que o cliente visse era capaz de vender um peixe cheio de pontos branco ?
2. Se lhe liga-se prá loja e pergunta-se se a loja estava aberta pois queria lá ir pra falar do peixe que me estragou o meu aquario todo, o que respondia caso estive se aberto ?
3. É certo e sabido que há muitos aquarifilistas bem informados, mas para até aqui chegarem sabiom tanto quanto eu ou outra pessoa que esteja a começar , ninguei nasce ensinado, e é nestas alturas que se vê o caracter da pessoa que esta a frente de uma loja de animais, ou não ?
4. Já que fala assim vou lhe dar um pequeno exemplo, estava a montar o meu aquario de 240 litros com o acompanhamento de uma loja, nada sabia sobre aquariofilia e ainda hoje não sei passado 8 meses, continuando, foi me vendido um escumador para um aquario de 50 litros com pedra difusora , leu bem? como é possivel isto ?é logico que eu não sabia o que estava a comprar , porque faço ou melhor confiava nos logistas .
5. e ultimo, eu acho bem que aqui se diga as VERDADES pra que outras pessoas não comentom os mesmos erros que EU, e logistas 
não concorda comigo ?

um abraço de uma pessoa que esta a começar outra vez TUDO DE NOVO no meu aquario.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Agora fiquei com curiosidade numa coisa, qual é a marca do escumador para 50 L ?

António

----------


## Raul Ramalho

tive a ver se dizia lá alguma coisa pois a caixa essa já era , mas não diz Antonio.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Pois é, é mesmo para isto que servem os Forums, sejam eles quais forem, para trocar ideias, tirar ensinamentos e porventura para alertar outros membros menos informados para o que devem ou não fazer, embora alguns haja que insistem em perguntar a toda a hora, mas que continuam a fazer as coisas a sua maneira, serão os que já nascem ensinados. :yb624:  

Tal como o nosso amigo Raul disse, e muito bem, ninguem nasce ensinado, assim sendo uns vão aprendendo ás suas custas, outros com mais sorte vão aprendendo com os ensinamentos dos mais experientes.

Conclusão o melhor sítiu para se aprender alguma coisa sobre aquáriofilia marinha será na minha opinião aqui mesmo neste forum, visto que nem todos os logistas têm a mesma postura e saber sobre o assunto há que alertar os todos os menbros deste Forum para que acautelem com os logistas menos   honestos com os seus clientes. 
E é aqui que devem ser desmascarados, não interessa que sejam menos conhecedores ou não dos assuntos da Aquariofilia, pois se não são capazes, podem sempre dedicar-se a outro ramo.

Resumindo e baralhando, para os outros Logistas fica o velho ditado, *quem não deve  não teme*. :SbOk:

----------


## Raul Ramalho

Resumindo e baralhando, para os outros Logistas fica o velho ditado, quem não deve não teme.
__________________
Abraços 
 Carlos Dias  

Concordo em pleno Carlos.

----------


## João Castelo

Sr João Soares,

Antes de mais os meus cumprimentos .

Embora não conheça a sua loja tenho muito boa opinião sobre ela pelo que  quero felicitar o trabalho da sua equipa.

Discordamos numa coisa - utilizar, digo, expor a nossa experiencia neste fórum.

Conheço vários logistas e garanto-lhe que existem ( muito poucos graças a Deus ) logistas que não dá para dialogar. Não há nem psicolgia que funcione nem paciencia para dialogar.  Existem pessoas mais sérias e pessoas menos sérias.Não vou dialogar com uma pessoa de 40 anos para lhe explicar que não é séria e que se está a aproveitar desalmadamente de quem não tem quaisquer conhecimentos. Porque esse é o verdadeiro problema. Não é o desconhecimento do meio, do equipamento , etc. É a seriedade.

Acho, assim, que um grupo de pessoas amigas que troca opiniões diáriamente neste forum por forma a evoluir na aquarofilia e melhor conhecer o meio , têem toda a legitimidade em expor a sua opinião e ouvir as outras opiniões. O que se passa neste fórum ( e noutros ) é isso e apenas isso.
São assuntos de interesse para todos nós, prova disso a quantidade de intervenientes que mostram a sua opinião .

Por outro lado também pode  ser interessante se alguém colocar um topico sobre as baboseiras dos clientes. Nós proprios já chegámos aí e já temos tópicos a circular com as nossas asneiras.

Agora atenção, o nivel de exigencia a uma pessoa que se iniciou nos salgados como hobby não poderá ser nunca igual ao nivel de exigencia que se aplica a um profissional que se pretende ser um bom conselheiro.

Sr João, mais uma vez lhe digo que tenho muito boa opinião da sua loja mas o Sr sabe que os logistas não são todos iguais.Uns mereçem outros não.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Bruno Morais

Boas, gostaria de saber o que disse o tribunal sobre este caso.  Tenho mesmo muita curiosidade pois a loja continua aberta. Antes de mais sinto muito pelo seu o peixe, em relação a morte, acho estranho. Desde que essa loja abriu sempre comprei la de tudo e nunca mas nunca tive nenhum problema. No inicio eram so peixes de agua quente, alguns provavelmente mais sensiveis que alguns salgados. Agora tenho o aquario montado com salgados , todos comprados la e a unica coisa que me aconteceu foi comprar 2 lagostas e 1 ja ter desovado e ter agora alimento vivo para muitos peixes. Quando se compra algo ( tanto faz ser vivo ou equipamento) e se estraga ou parte a culpa nunca e nossa, e sempre da loja. Mais ainda, acho estranho pessoas aqui falarem mal de uma loja, na qual quando la vão pedem opinioes e depois veem para aqui expo-las. pessoas que dizem que nao compram la nada e que eu ja me cruzei com elas la. nao tou a desculpar a loja, de facto ja teve uns dias maus, mas isso todas tiveram. Aquarios sujos?? nunca os vi, alias vejo vidros com algumas algas, mas tambem vejo aqui na galeria muito boa gente com aquarios repletos de algas. o meu tambem tem. o que quero dizer e que infelizmente neste pais so se sabe reclamar e dizer mal. Como pode um logista saber se o peixe foi apanhado com cianeto? Da mesma forma como eu sei que tou a comer bife de vaca e nao de boi?? E tudo muito complicado e neste caso acho mesmo que o stress da viagem, mais o stress da ma aclimatação possa ter sido fatal para o peixe, que ainda nao percebi qual era.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bruno,

Este tópico estava parado desde Outubro de 2006.

----------


## Bruno Morais

Joao, eu reparei nisso mas como sou membro ha pouco tempo e tenho estado a ler tudos os topicos resolvi comentar/perguntar. Peço desculpa pela minha curiosidade em relaçao a este caso e tambem pelo post.

----------

